# Unedible Items



## bamffish (Jan 24, 2011)

ok so im in the motions of getting my 30 long ready for my gold spilo. after i cleaned it out and add new sand, i realized my old heater that had been in storage died on me and the tank was room temp. so i went to the lfs today and got a 150w heater and a few neon and glo light tetras to help get the cycle going, i still used about 60% water from a cycled tank to jump start this new one. when i got home i placed this bag of tetras in my spilos current 20 g tank "that is heated" to keep temp of water in the bag corret while new heater did the job. my 30g was up to temp in about 3 hours and i soon went to move the tetras from the 20 to the now heated 30. when i pulled the bag out of the tank that has my p there were two nice round holes sligtly smaller than dime size, and one tetra missing, i have an idea where he is...lol. my question being i cant find these peices what is the likelyhood he ingested them? if so is this going to kill my fish







. i always hear people talkin about ps putting holes in nets, and mine have done the same but i never payed atention to if they ate the net parts or not. so what foriegn non food objects have your ps eaten or taken bights out of, and what was the result im, curous to hear some answers and hope my spilo will be alright if he did eat part of the bag. cant wait to hear from you guys


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't think it will harm the fish IF indeed he ate the plastic witch I doubt. Nothing to be worried about!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree. Chances are they are somewhere in your tank of filter. If they were consumed then he will have to pass whatever of them are left.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

agreed.. in other words youll be fine


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

we have a hard time feeding them "good food" i seriously doubt they'll eat plastic.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

"dont worry be happy"


----------

